# Cost of stalls?



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

A lot.. ! those are expensive stalls. You can probably purchase a kit , go to the manufactures'
site and check prices, ask for a brochure price list. 
See what a building permit in your area cost. 
Then you need to figure out who is going to do the dirt work , level an area for the barn , tractor cost, and cost for whomever erects the barn.


----------



## Spiritandjuniper4711 (Apr 12, 2014)

stevenson said:


> A lot.. ! those are expensive stalls. You can probably purchase a kit , go to the manufactures'
> site and check prices, ask for a brochure price list.
> See what a building permit in your area cost.
> Then you need to figure out who is going to do the dirt work , level an area for the barn , tractor cost, and cost for whomever erects the barn.


Thank you we've already got everything settled about building the barn itself  I'm trying to find stalls that are nice, but not too expensive. I like the idea of those, but I would not expect them to look that nice. Which one Do you think is the best design?

At the absolute most, I'm looking to spend 800 to 1,000 per
Stall.(8 stalls), but I would LIKE to spend about 500. Am I looking into better stuff then my budget, or is my budget too small for anything?


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Personally I like #2 better from the point of view of the horse. More space to stick their head out and look around. Any way to feel that much less confined would be A-okay with me!  Beautiful stalls, hopefully I'll have a fancy barn with something similar someday... A girl can dream!!!


----------



## Spiritandjuniper4711 (Apr 12, 2014)

2BigReds said:


> Personally I like #2 better from the point of view of the horse. More space to stick their head out and look around. Any way to feel that much less confined would be A-okay with me!  Beautiful stalls, hopefully I'll have a fancy barn with something similar someday... A girl can dream!!!


I was dreaming until I got an awesome job at an auto dealership! I'm hoping to have some happy horses. The barn itself is going to be not-so-fancy, but I want to step it up inside


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Spiritandjuniper4711 said:


> I have my heart set on getting one of these two types of stalls for when I get a barn built. First off, which would you recommend? I know if I bought them from a fancy manufacturer, it would cost more. How much would you say the stall fronts alone would cost? If I got them the cheapest way. I was hoping to hire a contractor, but would that be just as expensive?
> 
> Well call this #1
> 
> ...


When I was calling various companies looking for stalls for my barn, there was one company that TRIED his hardest to try and sell me their European stall fronts at a discount. He had someone place an order and then back out, so he kept trying to push them on me. To the point I was getting quite a bit upset. I knew what I wanted and what I wanted to spend. And even with him offering a discount, this type was more then I wanted to spend and NOT what I was looking for to fit my barn. SEVERAL times, I had to repeat that they were NOT WHAT I WAS LOOKING FOR. :?
I wish I could remember what company it was, I would have you give them a call to see if they still had them. But I still think they were about 1200-1500 a piece with what ever discount he was offering.


----------



## Spiritandjuniper4711 (Apr 12, 2014)

Do you have your stalls up in your barn yet, shosadlbrd? If so... pics please  how much did you pay for yours?


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Spiritandjuniper4711 said:


> Do you have your stalls up in your barn yet, shosadlbrd? If so... pics please  how much did you pay for yours?


I got mine from Southern Building Systems out of Blountville, TN. 
They have a price list on their website. Mine are 12 foot wide and it comes with ALL WOOD AND HARDWARE!:grin:
I also purchased my dutch doors from them.
Another barn in my area belonging to a private school had used them, which is where I had heard about them and they had given them the thumbs up. 
Also really nice people to talk to and the guys are very helpful. I was always calling to ask questions on this or that before I placed my order and they were always friendly and I never felt like they were rushed or talking down to me.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

I also think they might have the drop down piece that goes in the top of the sliding door, for horse to stick their heads out.


----------



## Spiritandjuniper4711 (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow! I love your new barn! ( I've been stalking you on the thread about it xD) I will look up the company. Thank you!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Spirit I like the second one, just gives the horse more space for its head.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I'll be a nay-sayer to those stall fronts.
They _*are*_ beautiful... to me they *are* impractical.

For me...I want a stall opening my horse can place his head out of _*but *_that I can keep him behind a barrier if I so desire. A set of bars, or a web stall guard that can be hung to safeguard your horse from another biting them or you on passing by... priceless.
A sliding door allows, _with a stall guard installed_, the door to be left open yet the horse come visit with others as and when appropriate...
I also do hang my sheet/blanket on my stall front side and with that configuration I see my horse having a great time chewing, pulling and dumping his attire on the ground, ruining it possibly.

Very pretty, but in a regular everyday barn... no. 
I would rather keep my money and if you wanted low walls for communal opportunity just don't put up bars, period.


_jmo.._


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I've looked at those stalls before, and you'll have a hard time trying to get them for anything less than $1200 each. 
You could get someone to build them for you from scratch, but you'll want to make sure they know horses and don't use cheap metal that will bend, otherwise, it'll eventually lead to an injury and possibly a very large vet bill.

I prefer the second one as well, it looks nicer. Of course in barns set up with those stalls, you can't hang anything on the front of the stalls, but with that design you wouldn't want to anyways. It either goes in a trunk in front of the stall or in the tack room.
I do agree that if you have a biter in the barn it can be hard to keep them away from other horses and people, but it can be done.


----------



## Spiritandjuniper4711 (Apr 12, 2014)

None of my horses are biters, but I may somehow end up with one. I just don't like how enclosed most stalls are. Any other styles you could reccomend?


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I love Classic Equine, they do custom stalls, including some that are top to bottom open for air flow and visibility. Custom Horse Stall Designs

Of course these stalls are very expensive as a general rule, but beautiful. I like their 'grid' style stalls, you could have a design where you could open or close a hanging gate on the stall door and the stall would still be open.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

I would find your local welder, show them some designs give them measurements and then get a quote.

2 local people have custom ones done, one did it themselves other hired a welder both beautiful pieces of work. if it's a welder that isn't used to working with animal projects ask lots of questions and don't be afraid to go up a diameter in your rods just to be safe


----------

